# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Ko Lanta - The Last Beach Resort
Am südlichsten Zipfel befindet sich ein Mekka der Rucksacktouristen.
In der Peak ist dort voll party angesagt. Aus allen Ländern reisen junge Menschen an um zu feiern und sich näher zu kommen. Das ganze Ambiente vermittelt  mit den einfachen Hütten "The Beach" feeling.





Schon die Hinfahrt ist abenteuerlich. Aus der befestigten Strasse wird ein immer kleiner werdender Feldweg.






 
























Der dazugehörende Strand. Sehr sauber - auch in der Low.

----------

